# 1988 MirroCraft "Deep Fisherman II" (New pics 6/9/13)



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey there, I'm Dave and I'm starting to work on my 1988 MirroCraft "Deep Fisherman II". Plans are to put a new floor in, front and rear casting decks, new marine carpet, addition storage, bowmount trolling motor, new gps/fishfinder, radio and perhaps a bigger livewell. I aso plan on giving the trailer an overhaul as well. I have a fishing trip planned for early June of this year, so I'm hoping to have it done by then (or at least in working order). I'm looking forward to working on this and I'm sure that I will get lots of ideas and help from the forum.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 8, 2013)

I already picked up (2) 4'x8' sheets of 1/2" Marine Plywood for the floors and decks.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like a nice boat. I just modified my 16 v to resemble yours, with the walk-through center bench. I am in process of putting in a flat floor, and maybe a casting deck in mine as well. Inspire me, please! =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome to the site, some people on this board are partial to Mirrorcraft's. That boat looks awesome for its age. Mine is from 1986, although it is way different than the original configuration. Make sure you get a pen and paper out and browse the mods section........and you have to check out A little snookered.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 9, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Welcome to the site, some people on this board are partial to Mirrorcraft's. That boat looks awesome for its age. Mine is from 1986, although it is way different than the original configuration. Make sure you get a pen and paper out and browse the mods section........and you have to check out A little snookered.



Wow, that's one nice fishing rig! I bought mine from an older man who was retired and took very good care of it. Mirrocrafts are built in my neck of the woods, so that's one of the reasons I wanted one. Gonna head out to the garage after a birthday party today and start stripping it down. 8)


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice looking rig. Personally, if I had an itch to rebuild something.
I would have found one in bad shape. JMO. Good luck.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 9, 2013)

jasper60103 said:


> Nice looking rig. Personally, if I had an itch to rebuild something.
> I would have found one in bad shape. JMO. Good luck.



I agree........but I already had the boat, then found this site and then got the ideas.........so technically it's tinboats fault. :wink:


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Spent some time yesterday stripping out the benches and old floor. Everything was in pretty decent shape, even the foam was dry and in decent shape. The floor was the one thing that was bad. It was waterlogged, heavy and flexed like a wet noodle! The original setup had one wooden stringer down the middle and the sides just rested on the ribs, which gave the floor a spongy feel........replacing the floor is what actually led me to find tinboats. 8)

I am tossing aroung the idea of using an old aluminum ladder for floor support. Using a level across the gunwales and measuring down is the method I used for getting the floor level. The ladder fits snugly under the benches as well, giving some additional support to the benches. The ladder slightly raises the floor up giving me some extra floor width in the rear and in the front. I used some wood blocks for now, but will change them to aluminum later. Some pros so far, is better floor support, some extra floor space gained and weight savings(the ladder weighs less than the wood it's replacing), and the con would be the higher center of gravity, but it isn't too drastic of a change.

So at this point everything's just mocked up and in place, is there anything that looks off or you think might not work well?


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 11, 2013)

gonna head out to the garage later to work on making a template for the floor and front casting deck. Not sure if I want to keep the split bench or build some lockers on the sides......


----------



## bguy (Mar 11, 2013)

I built my casting deck out of wood, but now I'm in process of rebuilding out of aluminum. Pop riveting everything. Aluminum rivets as well. So much lighter and no mold in the long run. Looking forward to upgrades. Us tin boaters like pics.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Well didn't get much garage time, but got a rough template made. I'm thinking about making a rod locker down one side and storage on the other.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 13, 2013)

So today I decided to re-think my approach to my build......or remodel you could call it. Now my plans are to just redo the floor and use the old wooden support. I will be adding some additional support to prevent sagging like it used to. I will be adding locker/storage in between the split bench and the rear bench on both sides, adding front/rear casting decks, a front piece to mount a trolling motor, and storage in the rear. Also adding a new ff/gps, radio and switch panel.

Just used random pieces of aluminum and wood to give an idea of what I'm going for.......I will be cutting and using the ladder though.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 14, 2013)

I like where your going with the mock up......I wish I would have had that bow cap like yours....I would have a whole different layout. You will like saving the cut benches.....it will make your life so much easier and your really not loosing that much deck space. This hull is much wider than it appears.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 15, 2013)

Kinda crappy weather today, so I thought I'd throw something together on Photoshop for a visual of my plan.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 23, 2013)

Finally got some free time to get out and do some work on the boat. Started by getting the new floor cut. I will seal it later since I am working on the front right now. I Picked up a rivet tool, which has been handy so far. Got the bow piece moved up and riveted in place, and used a piece of the old floor as a stencil for the trolling motor platform. I used some of the ladder I had, but I don't really like it, so I will probably change it out for some new aluminum supports instead. I threw an old hatch door on top just to get an idea of how it will fit. I also riveted an aluminum angle piece to the bow piece for attaching the floor for the storage area. I have a piece of cardboard in there now for a visual until I cut the actual piece.


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks awsume.


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 27, 2013)

Going to keep my eye on this one...I will be using some of your ideas on the layout I think!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally have some free time tomorrow to get some work done. About 99% sure of the layout now.........I have been sitting in the boat for a few days going over everything in my head and have it all worked out. ......I hope......will post pics afterwards.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I got a little more work done yesterday.....wasted a lot of time chatting with the guys at the marina and then some more time checking out the river....  So, I was finally able to pull the boat out into the sunlight thanks to the nice weather we had and get the floor supports done. I kept and used the wood center support that was previously in the boat when I got it. I wanted to eliminate the small amout of flex that there was, so I added some aluminum to strengthen it. What I did was....I notched out the wood to fit the aluminum angle pieces I used, then I used rivets to attach the framing to the ribs......doing it this way should help hold everything in place. I haven't fastened it down yet (floor to the supports), but just with the floor laying on top, it's sturdy as can be.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 30, 2013)

Good idea on that framework. Looking sharp


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 30, 2013)

This is a photoshop that I did to show how I am going to build the sides. I am going to reframe the inside of the half bench so rods can fit through/behind it. The bench will still be utilized, just with a smaller storage area. I though about removing the bench and just putting the locker straight down, but I like this better. I also like the look of having the front storage lower than the front casting deck, instead of the same height.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 30, 2013)

This one shows the area I will be opening up.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 30, 2013)

Down view looking into bench.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 31, 2013)

Worked on the front casting deck last night and spent some time today clearing out the rear, so I can start on the casting deck. The old wiring back there sucked.....electrical tape everywhere and so much extra wire that wasn't needed. Looks much better now


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I finished up the front casting deck framing. Even though I went back and forth about it, I ended up using the ladder. I also used an aluminum ladder stabilizer bar that was laying around as well. It came in handy when I needed an extra 1 1/2" up front. Not wanting to waste good aluminum, I made use of the ends that were cut off to give the deck some extra support......and that worked out pretty nice. Still have to make a battery tray to mount the battery box, but it fits in nicely.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's a few more pics.....one with the wiring mess, and one now with a piece of ladder laying across to show how I'll use it....I have a longer piece that will be used instead of course. I'm thinking about putting both fuel tanks like they are and making a spot for the battery under the bench. If I do that, I will relocate the foam I remove up front. And lastly, how she's catching tools instead of fish. :LOL2:


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 1, 2013)

You are getting every inch out of that ladder...Nice!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 1, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> You are getting every inch out of that ladder...Nice!



No doubt, I figure I better use what I can.


----------



## wihil (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks great!

One suggestion for you on the rod locker - instead of removing that section that's up against the hull for the pass through, maybe get some thin wall PVC pipe and make tube/channels for the individual rods - that'll keep them from getting guides screwed up and keep the tangles to a minimum.

Figure out the size you need, then use a knock out or hole saw to put them through. 

(You're gonna like the E7 HDI too if you get one! 8) )


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 2, 2013)

wihil said:


> Looks great!
> 
> One suggestion for you on the rod locker - instead of removing that section that's up against the hull for the pass through, maybe get some thin wall PVC pipe and make tube/channels for the individual rods - that'll keep them from getting guides screwed up and keep the tangles to a minimum.
> 
> ...



Thats a great suggestion, thanks!  Any idea which size pvc would be good to use?


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I like this boat before you even started .Can't wait to see the finished product :beer:


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 9, 2013)

No new updates  I just ordered 60 feet of aluminum angle from onlinemetals so hopefully by this weekend I can get back to it!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 15, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> No new updates  I just ordered 60 feet of aluminum angle from onlinemetals so hopefully by this weekend I can get back to it!



......and I'm still waiting.  tracking # says it should be here tomorrow. I'm not too impressed with how long it's taken so far. I think if I need anything else, I'm going to try speedymetals, they are in my neck of the woods, so I can just take a little drive and go get what I need.......wish I knew that sooner.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 10, 2013)

Well got my aluminum a few weeks ago and have been working on it as time permits. Getting closer though! Have my fishing trip at the end of the month, so hoping to have it in the water by next weekend for her trial run. I'm looking at doing it in stages so I can get out on the water soon. 8) I'm going to save the lockers for "stage 2". Right now, I have to finish the rear deck framing and then deck and carpet it. After that, I will finish up the main floor and get to wiring everything up.

I will have the rear deck done by this weekend and the rest by next Saturday (my goal at least).


----------



## wihoulihan (May 10, 2013)

Looking good. N nice looking with the carpet


----------



## bigwave (May 10, 2013)

Looks real good......I like the way you utilized the front deck area.....is that chair going to be on a pedestal?


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 10, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Looks real good......I like the way you utilized the front deck area.....is that chair going to be on a pedestal?



Thanks! I am going to pick up a couple of those post extensions soon.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 10, 2013)

wihoulihan said:


> Looking good. N nice looking with the carpet



Thanks.  It's actually pretty nice for what I paid for it......Menards on special $0.58 sq/ft. I paid around $70 for 6'x20' piece.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 12, 2013)

Got some more stuff done yesterday, although it doesn't feel like much......this damn sinus infection has me moving slow as heck! I have to get some more screws for the hatch handles and I'm going to pick up one of those Minn Kota quick release brackets as well so I can bolt the trolling motor down. I also want to replace the thru hull that's below the waterline for the livewell fill. The fitting that was in before isn't approved for below waterline, so now I have to find a replacement that is........ :x


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 12, 2013)

Sweat looking rig - nice work :beer:


----------



## jvanhees (May 13, 2013)

Looking great! I love the new carpet look, fills in all the voids and everything. I know I will not be able to use carpet  as my two labs & eye spawn will ruin it!!


----------



## linus™ (May 13, 2013)

I had been very curious about building a deck at the height of the bench seat on my '78 Mirrocraft but worried the center of balance would be too high. Let me know how it goes once you get it out on the water. 

Build looks great, it is everything I imagine my boat could be.


----------



## bigwave (May 13, 2013)

I have a front and rear casting deck on mine....It is very stable....easy to poll around the flats too.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 13, 2013)

linus™ said:


> I had been very curious about building a deck at the height of the bench seat on my '78 Mirrocraft but worried the center of balance would be too high. Let me know how it goes once you get it out on the water.
> 
> Build looks great, it is everything I imagine my boat could be.



I will let you know. I'm hoping to have it out in the next 10 days or so. 8) 

Thanks guys on the feedback!


----------



## Badbagger (May 13, 2013)

Great boat and work to date !


----------



## wihoulihan (May 14, 2013)

I also want to replace the thru hull that's below the waterline for the livewell fill. The fitting that was in before isn't approved for below waterline, so now I have to find a replacement that is........ :x[/quote]

I have the same situation but was gonna just. Leave it is it a big issue to have it below the water line?


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 14, 2013)

wihoulihan said:


> I also want to replace the thru hull that's below the waterline for the livewell fill. The fitting that was in before isn't approved for below waterline, so now I have to find a replacement that is........ :x



I have the same situation but was gonna just. Leave it is it a big issue to have it below the water line?[/quote]

I'm not sure, but just reading the "not for use below the waterline" warning makes me worry. I already removed the old one because it looked rough, so I need to find a replacement quick.......I'll have to get the fast cure 5200 as well because I can't really wait the 7 days for the 5200 that I already have to fully cure.


----------



## arlee71 (May 16, 2013)

Just bought a 1988 Mirocraft deep fisherman with most of the original floor torn out. Is there somewhere to get a template to make a new one or is it trial and error time?


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 16, 2013)

arlee71 said:


> Just bought a 1988 Mirocraft deep fisherman with most of the original floor torn out. Is there somewhere to get a template to make a new one or is it trial and error time?



You could try emailing Mirrocraft or get some cardboard and make your own.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 16, 2013)

Going to order a few more things today and get her on the water next week.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 21, 2013)

Well I think I am getting close to having it out on the water soon......weather pending of course. I leave for my fishing trip next Thursday morning, so the time I have left is quickly running out.  .......  Like I said, I scaled back my plans for now, but will be adding things later during phase 2 of my project. Right now I am waiting on 1 sheet of the marine plywood that I ordered to come in, so I can finish up the rear deck.

Things left:
- replace livewell hose and lid/cover
- finish middle bench lid
- front radio project
- rear deck cut/carpet/install
- run wiring

...so here's where I'm at.....


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=314779#p314779 said:


> thewalleyehunter » 14 May 2013, 21:38[/url]"]
> 
> 
> wihoulihan said:
> ...



I'm not sure, but just reading the "not for use below the waterline" warning makes me worry. I already removed the old one because it looked rough, so I need to find a replacement quick.......I'll have to get the fast cure 5200 as well because I can't really wait the 7 days for the 5200 that I already have to fully cure.[/quote]

I ordered a new fitting along with some 5200 fast cure, but forgot to snap some pics......will get some tomorrow. 8)


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, forgot to throw up a couple more pics. One is of the front deck "wall".....the outer triangle pieces will be removed for the rod locker access in phase two. Second, is the pic of the stereo mock up I'm planning for now....just a cheap stereo and speakers I had laying around. Lastly, I threw together a new rod rack for the garage. Still planning on adding a couple more.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 22, 2013)

man that one clean build i like it alot... might tear into my rig...again...lol


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315608#p315608 said:


> BOB350RX » 22 May 2013, 07:23[/url]"]man that one clean build i like it alot... might tear into my rig...again...lol



Thanks!  

I have a few things left, but I am planning on finishing it up this weekend. I'll probably work on a few things during the summer, but I think I will hold off on the lockers until next winter. I have to put the handle on the rear hatch door, as well as a couple other things, but things are moving along. Here's a progress pic as of yesterday.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 10, 2013)

Well it's been a while since I updated this thread. I ended up leaving my boat home for my big fishing trip due to my partner having to back out last minute  ......so finally got back to it to finish up a few things.  Ran all the wiring, just have to pick up two new battery connectors and bolt down my master power switch. I ended up cutting out a small chunk from the bench to make a spot for the rear battery because I didn't want it in the same compartment as the fuel tanks. It's far from what I consider "completely done", but it will be fully functional at least.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll post a few quick pics, but tomorrow I'll take some better ones. I did a quick spray job on the trailer as well and redid the wiring on that too.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 11, 2013)

We're ready to go!


----------



## linus™ (Jun 11, 2013)

such a nice boat.. 

is that a 14' or a 16'?


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318327#p318327 said:


> linus™ » Today, 14:13[/url]"]such a nice boat..
> 
> is that a 14' or a 16'?



Thanks! It's a 14', but it feels bigger though.


----------



## kensho1976 (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a really classy boat! Good job!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318376#p318376 said:


> kensho1976 » Today, 20:21[/url]"]That's a really classy boat! Good job!



Thanks! I still have a few final details to add that I think will really pull it all together nicely.


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 13, 2013)

That sucker looks HUGE for a 14'er!!! Beautiful work.


----------



## panFried (Jun 13, 2013)

Really nice job and good fishing!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone!  I finally got it out on the water today. The kids and I took it out for a nice ride today. Everything worked out well, but I'm already thinking of things to add on. :wink: Definitely thinking new trailer, FF/GPS, and maybe trying one of those Fishouflage camo boat wraps as well. =P~


----------



## hcr32 (Jun 24, 2013)

Where do you get the latches you used for the hatches? Can't seem to find them anywhere.
Also, how to you find the seat @ the front of the boat, does it seem quite tippy when you're sitting on it?

Very nice build. Pretty much identical to what I plan on doing with my 14' Princecraft


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320041#p320041 said:


> hcr32 » 24 Jun 2013, 15:33[/url]"]Where do you get the latches you used for the hatches? Can't seem to find them anywhere.
> Also, how to you find the seat @ the front of the boat, does it seem quite tippy when you're sitting on it?
> 
> Very nice build. Pretty much identical to what I plan on doing with my 14' Princecraft



I picked them up at the local Fleet Farm. They are made by Attwood. The seat at the front works great, even with the extension in, it feels solid. If I were to change anything, I might get one of those off center extensions, just for weight purposes, to keep my weight more centered.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Sep 11, 2013)

It's been a while, but I added a new(to me) Humminbird 385ci w/Lakemaster chip to the boat as well as a new AGM battery for the trolling motor. I've been looking into painting the boat with some sort of a metal flake finish, but that will be a winter job if I do it. I'm also going to see if I can swap the carb and intake to add a few extra horses to the motor. 8)


----------



## fla_cracker (Sep 11, 2013)

Great looking boat. I love the layout and plan on doing something very similar. 

Thanks for the inspiration...


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, it's time to put her away for the year.......sadly, not many fish were put in the boat this year, due to work, family and school........oh well, there's always next year! I am starting to plan out a few things already.  

-stereo install
-finish adding the remaining cupholders
-add locker/storage on the sides
-lights for night fishing
-a better anchor setup
-paint the outside.....maybe something bright 8) 
-move the 385ci to the front on the TM and a 597HD DI to the side
-new trailer


----------



## m01d (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey nice job! Very inspiring, I just picked up a 77 MirroCraft, 14 footer as well, I can't wait to dive into my project now!! Them last pictures of the boat in the water, the landing looks awfully familiar... that isn't Beaver Dam is it?


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Dec 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335006#p335006 said:


> m01d » 21 Nov 2013, 17:21[/url]"]Hey nice job! Very inspiring, I just picked up a 77 MirroCraft, 14 footer as well, I can't wait to dive into my project now!! Them last pictures of the boat in the water, the landing looks awfully familiar... that isn't Beaver Dam is it?



Good eye, it sure is.......whereabouts in WI are you from?


----------



## m01d (Dec 28, 2013)

grew up in Burnett, currently living in Fond du Lac...


----------



## RStewart (Dec 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329086#p329086 said:


> thewalleyehunter » Wed Sep 11, 2013 9:54 pm[/url]"]It's been a while, but I added a new(to me) Humminbird 385ci w/Lakemaster chip to the boat as well as a new AGM battery for the trolling motor. I've been looking into painting the boat with some sort of a metal flake finish, but that will be a winter job if I do it. I'm also going to see if I can swap the carb and intake to add a few extra horses to the motor. 8)



Awesome boat. You did a good job. If you haven't already, check out this thread here that might help with the extra ponies you want. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23898.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jan 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337317#p337317 said:


> m01d » 28 Dec 2013, 21:28[/url]"]grew up in Burnett, currently living in Fond du Lac...



nice, I grew up in Fox Lake, but live in Beaver Dam now.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jan 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337320#p337320 said:


> RStewart » 28 Dec 2013, 21:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329086#p329086 said:
> ...



Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Feb 3, 2015)

Well it's been awhile, but I'm back on the forum. Last spring/summer I knocked a couple of things off of the to do list. Put a new trailer under the boat and installed the stereo. Filled the cover on my cooler that I built in and it helped a ton.


----------

